# Whizzer pacemaker vintage schwinn motorbike frame+seat



## cl222 (Jan 31, 2013)

Someone might want to bid on this it looks pretty cool... i would love to see it restored but i am not the person to do it so i thought i might do some free advertising. If some one on here buys this they should post some picks when its restored or at least in a riding condition.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=400404029354


----------

